# Transportation Of The Piranha To A Larger Tank



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, I have my baby piranha that is growing pretty fast in a 10g tank. In april, I want to buy it a 30g tank for more room, how could i transport it to the newer tank?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

A net?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

a net
a bucket
a bag...

Unless your moving it across town it should be farily simple.

Also Since in another post I saw the baby p was a RBP i suggest upgrading to a tank larger then a 30g as if you upgrade to a 30 you will soon need to upgrade again.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> a net
> a bucket
> a bag...
> 
> ...


yes he is a red belly, and what size do you suggest because Im a rookie piranha owner and im not sure how large hes gonna get


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

imanubnoob said:


> Hi, I have my baby piranha that is growing pretty fast in a 10g tank. In april, I want to buy it a 30g tank for more room, how could i transport it to the newer tank?


You should look at some thing for the long run, so a 55gal would be more than enough for a single piranha and reds grow up to 12 inches as adults. A net is what everyone pretty much uses now in days, even though mine stood no match for my diamond's teeth lol.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

12" is not average. Think more like 7"-9" is the norm. 30 or 40breeder should be fine for a solo rbp, with good filtration.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

get a 55gal and grab 3 more.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Dolphinswin said:


> get a 55gal and grab 3 more.


from what i've been told they should be left alone because sometimes they kill eachother so a 30g would be fine;


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

in some cases if you dont feed them enough, but dont worry reds are supose to kept in groups or shoals because it is they are pack hunters and it will be less stressful because they feel more confortable together. The left alone thing is not true, it only or usaully goes for piranhas of the Serrasalmus catagory. ie: rhombeus, sanchezi, marginatus and ect.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

A 40G breeder at the very least if your planning on keeping him solo. If your planning on adding 2-3 more then a 75G. Honestly if i were you, had the space and the money i'd go with the 75G...would be good for many different P's.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

40g breeder.

Make sure the tank is at least 36x18

A net for baby natts. They are harmless.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

imanubnoob said:


> a net
> a bucket
> a bag...
> 
> ...


yes he is a red belly, and what size do you suggest because Im a rookie piranha owner and im not sure how large hes gonna get
[/quote]
He should be able to get 8-10" after a few years. About 6" after a year. Like said a 40B would be sufficient for just one p but ideally you could do a 75 and add a few more. Gernerally red bellies can be kept together fine though they are fish with teeth so occationally you may lose one but thats not always the case.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Pygos shoal for safety in numbers, they don't hunt, they find something already dead or dying or the week. IMO solo pygos are going to be less stressed, and probably less skittish, as they are never looking over theyre shoulder to find out who is coming up next. keep that dude by him self if thats what you want









Last time used a net I had a p on the floor i didnt have the bucket close enough an by the time I got him near the bucket he chewed a hole through a brand new net. Also keep a towel handy, they will splash you pretty good.

i would say a 40g would be a good choice.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

cduuuub said:


> Pygos shoal for safety in numbers, they don't hunt, they find something already dead or dying or the week. IMO solo pygos are going to be less stressed, and probably less skittish, as they are never looking over theyre shoulder to find out who is coming up next. keep that dude by him self if thats what you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pygos in nature do hunt and don't just scavenge. They will scavange som dead mammal or something but they will hunt any reptiles, fish, small birds... that go into the water.

I have seen some solo finger chasers though for a skiddish red I beleive it will probably stay skiddish and would be more comfortable in a group.

With a baby p scooping him in a decent net or bucket will be fine though for my adults I scoop them them in the net cover them in a wet towlet so they arnt splashing around and so they dont flip out of the net.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Pygos shoal for safety in numbers, they don't hunt, they find something already dead or dying or the week. IMO solo pygos are going to be less stressed, and probably less skittish, as they are never looking over theyre shoulder to find out who is coming up next. keep that dude by him self if thats what you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pygos in nature do hunt and don't just scavenge. They will scavange som dead mammal or something but they will hunt any reptiles, fish, small birds... that go into the water.

I have seen some solo finger chasers though for a skiddish red I beleive it will probably stay skiddish and would be more comfortable in a group.

With a baby p scooping him in a decent net or bucket will be fine though for my adults I scoop them them in the net cover them in a wet towlet so they arnt splashing around and so they dont flip out of the net.
[/quote]

Really? I don't think I have ever ready anywhere about p's hunting for food. Ive alway read about them as scavangers and the saftey in numbers.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They will definity scavange anything dead but they will also go for other fish or anything else that comes close and is not fast enough to escape. There are a bunch of youtube documentries like this. I rembemer seeing p's eat a bird, a snake, other fish... They are oppertunistic hunters and will go for whatever they can get live or dead. Usually any live food is farily small similar to their size so they arn't going to go after any large mammals in the water.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks dude!









sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> get a 55gal and grab 3 more.


Comon DW haven't you learned anything in the last 6 months? A 55 is the worst suggestion for a group of pygos. The 12" width is terrible.

To the OP...grab yourself a 40b breeder tank and you'll be set for good with that solo red. As far as moving him just net the little guy. Remember to try to acclimate him to the new tank in a bucket for a little while. The reason that everyone is suggesting breeder tanks is because they are 18" wide which your P will appreciate later in life. Don't just settle for a typical 30g. Try to find something that is 18" wide. Either way you might want to start looking real soon, that little guy can reach 6" in about 6-7months.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

40 gallon breeder for a solo RBP. if you are going with a group of 3 the min i would do would be a 75.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a 75g for my 4 RBPs. They are about 4-5 inches now. They seem comfortable in there and I have not had any issues with them.


----------

